# SoulHunters scores Feb 15-16



## wolfiedawg (Feb 18, 2014)

Scores from Feb 15-16 shoot

Advanced Open
Justin Hughes 224-13
Shawn Blackburn 218-10
Jay Moon 212-9
Travis Ballard 212-7
Jonathan Clark 203-7
Randall Jones 201-7
Chris Leard 200-9
Dan Renner 192-2
Barry Moon 191-3
Danielle Stone 190-1

Advanced Known
Mitchell Irvin 238-19
John Adams 222-14
Andy Rouse 216-11
Kevin Cannon 216-11
Perry Hughes 214-9
Timmy Miller 214-8
Dustin Watts 210-10

Senior Open
Earl Massey 195-4

Women's Known
Jennifer Irvin 212-6

Open Trophy
Shawn Beebe 212-8
Jared Vaughn 205-6
Kenneth Stone 204-6
Chris Morris 202-6
Cameron Harper 198-1
Joseph Irvin 196-2
Johnny Garrett 187-6
Cody Voyles 187-4

Known Trophy
Zack Lewis 220-13
David Martin 208-5
Smack 205-9
Scotty Stokes 204-3
Clay Riner 202-6
Chris Fields 202-5
Kris Drummond 202-4
Scott Black 202-4
David Crowe 201-5
Chris Clark 200-6
Corey Mcclough 198-6
Brian Johnson 194-4
Genevra Fields 194-3
Chris Green 192-4
Trent Jackson 191-3
Tom K 186-2
Brady Rouse 184-2
Rick Sutton 170-4

Super Senior
Leon 199-4
David Lewis 198-2
BR 182-3

Unlimited Hunter
Frank Barroqueiro 216-11
Ed Patton 203-7
Larry Painter 202-5
Robert Ward 202-3
Mike Crowe 201-6
Jeremy Stith 200-3
Kevin Smith 198-3
Jason Bittinger 197-4
Wolfie 193-5
Mitchell Roberts 190-2
Matt Bolmon 183-2
Dylan Walls 173-1
Scott Chastain 162-0

Hunter
Randall Burgess 212-7
Wayne Higgins 207-7
Justin Dunagan 206-6
Tim Miller 202-4
Rodney Sutton 200-7
Tony Rogers 189-2
Camron Burgess 188-3
Beau Bishop 186-3
Carlos Thompson 183-4
Scott Harper 175-1
Billy Sanders 172-0
Reese Hope 163-1
Josh Collett 146-0
Eric Smith NC
Nathan Shewbert NC
Tommy Donaldson NC
David Sutton NC

Novice
Lee Patterson 185-1
Will Loving 183-2
Ken Smith 171-2
Tater 163-1
Chase Miller 138-1
Austin Mendenhall NC

Women's Hunter
Neylan Patton 210-7
Stephanie Martin 210-6
Samantha Hughes 200-7
Vonda Stone 194-2
Angela Morris 192-1
Gail Sutton 182-1
Pam Haubert 173-4
Shelley Dunagan 171-1
Brittany Boyd 129-0

Young Adult
Sam Smith 210-10
Jacob Crowder 195-6
Brannon Gerber 189-3

Youth
Judd Roberts 216-10
Evan Clark 194-3
Drake Bond 192-2
Wayne Higgins Jr 188-4
Bowen Roberts 185-1
Trevor Bond 172-2
Ben Smith 171-0

Traditional
Bill Higginbotham 196-5
Keith Roberts 185-1
Dustin Fountain 161-0
Tim Fountain 147-1

Cubs
Sam Smith
Gavin Mitchell
Hayden Barroqueiro
Bryson Shewbert
Ashton Higgins
Madison Adams
Nathaniel Lewis
Jesse Sutton
Levi Parker
Tanner Foster
McKenzie Smith


----------



## solocam678 (Feb 18, 2014)

Woohoo! Good shootin guys and gals...Monster score Mitchell!


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 18, 2014)

Ttt


----------



## t8ter (Feb 18, 2014)

WOW this sport is running away from some of us ole forts.Good shooting.


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 18, 2014)

My hat if off to you Mr.Hughes . To shoot a 224/13 12's on unknown yardage . And with the bunch you were shooting with Shawn Blackburn, Kevin Cannon, and Dustin Watts there couldn't have been been many wide open 12's . Glad you shoot with them and not alone or I couldn't believe it . But with the honesty and integrity of this bunch I have no doubt . Good shooting guys!


----------



## NCHoytArcher (Feb 18, 2014)

I was in the group behind Mitchell. We waited for his group to finish every target before we shot. I will personally vouch for his score. As a side note, I will be width drawing from the SOY standings in Known Trophy.


----------



## SBlackburn (Feb 18, 2014)

Adams Family said:


> My hat if off to you Mr.Hughes . To shoot a 224/13 12's on unknown yardage . And with the bunch you were shooting with Shawn Blackburn, Kevin Cannon, and Dustin Watts there couldn't have been been many wide open 12's . Glad you shoot with them and not alone or I couldn't believe it . But with the honesty and integrity of this bunch I have no doubt . Good shooting guys!



Yes sir John Adams (Good shooting to you!!) - we usually have a great time all in fun!! - I can't imagine if Justin Hughes would have had a rangefinder - He would have shot 40 UP!!  Good shooting - my friend!! - My question is who set-up that sweet shooting PSE bow??


----------



## NCHoytArcher (Feb 18, 2014)

A bunch of great scores out there. Good shooting to you all.


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 18, 2014)

Maybe I need to switch to a PSE ! Sorry not going to happen! Or maybe whomever set up that PSE can work on mine ?


----------



## NCHoytArcher (Feb 18, 2014)

There may have been talk of shooters switching to PSE. I can not confirm nor deny these rumors though.


----------



## GIBBS (Feb 18, 2014)

SBlackburn said:


> Yes sir John Adams (Good shooting to you!!) - we usually have a great time all in fun!! - I can't imagine if Justin Hughes would have had a rangefinder - He would have shot 40 UP!!  Good shooting - my friend!! - My question is who set-up that sweet shooting PSE bow??



Well i think there is a class that he could have used his rangefinder in but from looking at the scores it would have took 40up. GREAT ROUND MITCHELL!!!


----------



## SBlackburn (Feb 18, 2014)

NCHoytArcher said:


> There may have been talk of shooters switching to PSE. I can not confirm nor deny these rumors though.



I will have to admit - I did hear rumors!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 18, 2014)

SBlackburn said:


> Yes sir John Adams (Good shooting to you!!) - we usually have a great time all in fun!! - I can't imagine if Justin Hughes would have had a rangefinder - He would have shot 40 UP!!  Good shooting - my friend!! - My question is who set-up that sweet shooting PSE bow??



It was the bow.....  That's some nice shooting from a lot of guys. Awesome!


----------



## SBlackburn (Feb 18, 2014)

Adams Family said:


> Maybe I need to switch to a PSE ! Sorry not going to happen! Or maybe whomever set up that PSE can work on mine ?



Yes - imagine what could be with a PSE - haha!


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 18, 2014)

238...that's the highest score, I've ever seen or heard of  he shoots good indoors, too


----------



## JC280 (Feb 18, 2014)

A bunch of great scores shot for sure! If I was there my score would have looked like this .


----------



## blackout (Feb 18, 2014)

24 up on unknown is awesome.  Hard to comprehend that without being in that group to see it!!!


----------



## dwatts (Feb 19, 2014)

Good shooting john Adams,Justin Hughes,Shawn Blackburn and Kevin cannon. And everyone who shot an honest score. It was a good course but just can't see the high score that was posted.


----------



## NCHoytArcher (Feb 19, 2014)

That high score is an honest score. I watched that happen.


----------



## MI360 (Feb 19, 2014)

dwatts said:


> Good shooting john Adams,Justin Hughes,Shawn Blackburn and Kevin cannon. And everyone who shot an honest score. It was a good course but just can't see the high score that was posted.



Dustin i am guessing you are talking about me??? You do not think i turn in a honest score??? If that is the case you are saying that Zack Lewis Will Loving Pam Haubert and Jennifer and myself are all lying. Is that what you are saying??? I want to tell you that you and anyone else they are more than welcome to come and shoot with my wife Jennifer and myself anytime. I will be at ALC sat shooting the 9am line in the US indoor nationals and sunday afternoon we will be at Davey mtn. My number is 7064997372 if anyone would like to join us.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Feb 19, 2014)

Someone always gotta be jealous of somebody shooting high scores, I have known Mitchell and Jennifer for a long time and they don't turn in false scores. Don't be mad cause you can't shoot those high scores, keep at it and you might be just as good as any of the rest. Just enjoy shooting and don't make it personnel and life will be so much better for you and everyone else that don't wanna hear this crap.


----------



## tomski007 (Feb 19, 2014)

What he said^^^^^^^^^^^ 

Wannabees can't shoot that good so they cry.


----------



## gobkiller (Feb 19, 2014)

*score*

wasnt there dont know how long the course was but i have shot with mitchell and wouldnt surprise me if he shot 40 up! when he is on its awesome!


----------



## jimmy11 (Feb 19, 2014)

I was in his group and will vouch for his score as will my wife. It was fun to watch and they we a pleasure to shoot with. My wife and I being rookies (only our 3 shoot) we learned a lot.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Feb 19, 2014)

tomski007 said:


> What he said^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Wannabees can't shoot that good so they cry.



Dustin Watts can shoot as good as anybody out there and he proves it both on the local and national level. You might want to watch who you call a wannabe.


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 19, 2014)

What I would like to know is how a post that started off congratulating a few good shooters became a "Mitchel Irvin"issue am i missing something?


----------



## dwatts (Feb 19, 2014)

MI360 said:


> Dustin i am guessing you are talking about me??? You do not think i turn in a honest score??? If that is the case you are saying that Zack Lewis Will Loving Pam Haubert and Jennifer and myself are all lying. Is that what you are saying??? I want to tell you that you and anyone else they are more than welcome to come and shoot with my wife Jennifer and myself anytime. I will be at ALC sat shooting the 9am line in the US indoor nationals and sunday afternoon we will be at Davey mtn. My number is 7064997372 if anyone would like to join us.



well how about lets meet at church Sunday morning and then we will go shoot I would love to see another great score


----------



## MI360 (Feb 19, 2014)

dwatts said:


> well how about lets meet at church Sunday morning and then we will go shoot I would love to see another great score



Yes sir sounds great! I will be at Christ Fellowship in Toccoa. The church is off of Big A road. Most of the time i set on the right side. I even save you a seat if you want me to??? Or i will meet you at Davey Mtn around 1:30 or 2. Looking forward to it.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 19, 2014)

j_hughes113 said:


> Dustin Watts can shoot as good as anybody out there and he proves it both on the local and national level. You might want to watch who you call a wannabe.


I would have to agree. Dustin is a great shot.



MI360 said:


> Yes sir sounds great! I will be at Christ Fellowship in Toccoa. The church is off of Big A road. Most of the time i set on the right side. I even save you a seat if you want me to??? Or i will meet you at Davey Mtn around 1:30 or 2. Looking forward to it.



I can't see him calling you out Mitchell, he should know better by now. My only problem with your score, is that you didn't shoot the entire round clean....come on man, how can you hit 19 12's and miss one???? You know I'm yankin your chain....


----------



## Bowtech9957 (Feb 20, 2014)

Good shooting everyone


----------

